# Shutdown remote pc on LAN problem



## bashar (May 5, 2007)

I want to shutdown a remote pc on my LAN by using:
Shutdown -i
But I get this:
Access is denied.
Failed: pc-01
Where pc-01 is the name of the pc I want to shutdown


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You probably don't have admin rights on the remote machine.


----------



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

I have same problem, i wanting to turn of my laptop from computer, but i tryed adding my laptops ip address (as im on wireless) and tryed addin the laptops name, I also am the administrator on both machines!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmm... I just restarted two machines on my network using SHUTDOWN, a Vista Home Premium, and an XP-Pro machine.


----------



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

I have wireless on both machines, i tryed doing it through ip address e.g. 192.168.2.2 but that doesn't work as well as entering the computer name! Does having wireless make any difference?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Wireless shouldn't make a difference at all, the Vista machine I mentioned was using a wireless connection.


----------



## loubymar (May 1, 2007)

Wounder why it wont work? I did the setup home or small office network on both machines, :4-dontkno


----------

